
There is no such thing as a sunk cost fallacy - brandonlc
https://notesonliberty.com/2019/09/23/there-is-no-such-thing-as-a-sunk-cost-fallacy/
======
SteveNuts
The sunk cost fallacy can absolutely be used for effective course correction,
I've seen it first hand.

Also, this article is trying _really_ hard to be /r/iamverysmart.

